# Retexture California Knockdown Ceiling



## PaulLo (Nov 18, 2016)

I am redoing a California knockdown ceiling whereby the original job has a texture issue with several large flat spots likely due to knocking down too wet. What is the best approach for this retexture? Would it be acceptable to just simply spray over the existing knockdown or would that result in a busy finish? How about a skim coat and then apply the knockdown – would this be preferable? Or do I need to go as far as completely scraping the original texture first?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Skim. Let dry. Skim again. Sand. Decorate as you wish.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Definitely skim coat over the old texture.:thumbsup:
You might only need to skim it once since you're putting another knockdown texture back over it.:yes:


----------



## PaulLo (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. This is a newer build with no discoloration so color matching isn't an issue. Would just treating the problem areas give a good result or would the start and stop lines be noticeable? Or is it recommended to do the entire ceiling?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Probably best entire ceiling. Will you apply the same hand texture? If you patch in, don't leave any straight lines. Do a sample on a sample board first to make sure you have it right.


----------

